# Catalina and Adobe Photoshop CS3



## Rhisiart (Sep 13, 2019)

Roaring Apps just have a question mark next to these Adobe programmes when checking for Catalina compatibility. Does any one know whether the following Adobe products: Photoshop CS3, Indesign CS3 and Dreamweaver CS3, work on Catalina?


----------



## TonyK (Oct 13, 2019)

I know I got warnings on CS6 so CS3 probably is not supported on 10.15. In fact all of my Adobe disks which included CS3 and CS5 (CS6 was download only) are in the trash bin and the boxes in recycle.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 13, 2019)

TonyK said:


> I know I got warnings on CS6 so CS3 probably is not supported on 10.15. In fact all of my Adobe disks which included CS3 and CS5 (CS6 was download only) are in the trash bin and the boxes in recycle.


Many thanks. That's helpful to know.


----------



## TonyK (Oct 13, 2019)

Rhisiart said:


> Many thanks. That's helpful to know.



Did a search and this is what I found: https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/photoshop-and-macos-catalina.html

"*Photoshop 20.0.6 and later versions *work with macOS 10.15 (Catalina) but have these known compatibility issues. You may want to remain on your current version of macOS until these issues have been resolved."

Also found this @ https://blog.conradchavez.com/2019/08/28/macos-10-15-catalina-will-adobe-software-work/. If you go a little further down the page he shows other items from the CS3 suite.

*Older versions of Adobe software (CS3–CS6)*

Already officially unsupported, many Adobe Creative Suite 3 through 6 applications do not make the cut for macOS 10.15 Catalina because they are not 64-bit code (see below). Many of them already have significant issues running in macOS 10.14 Mojave. CS3–CS5 applications are now 10–13 years old. It is time to upgrade…or you can keep using them under older versions of macOS/Mac OS X.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 14, 2019)

TonyK said:


> Did a search and this is what I found: https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/photoshop-and-macos-catalina.html
> 
> "*Photoshop 20.0.6 and later versions *work with macOS 10.15 (Catalina) but have these known compatibility issues. You may want to remain on your current version of macOS until these issues have been resolved."
> 
> ...


Thanks TonyK. 

I still have Photoshop CS3 on my Macbook Pro. The macbook is old so is restricted to El Capitan and I find Photoshop works perfectly with that OS.

I have removed Photoshop CS3 from the Mac mini as I have upgraded to Catalina. I can use Preview for limited editing and have Pixelmator but I do wonder whether there is a cheap alternative to Photoshop which obviously will not be rich with its features but will have some useful functionality..


----------



## TonyK (Oct 14, 2019)

Rhisiart said:


> ... but I do wonder whether there is a cheap alternative to Photoshop which obviously will not be rich with its features but will have some useful functionality..



Affinity Photo. $50USD. People I know who switched,  a few who are professional photographers, say it has about 99% of the functionality. The URL is https://affinity.serif.com/en-us/photo/.

Just purchased my license last week so I haven't ran it through a lot yet. The PSD files I tried though did open without issue.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 14, 2019)

Many thanks again. I shall try it out.


----------

